# New member - St. Pete



## StPeteFlyGuy (Apr 27, 2021)

Finally getting around to doing a new member post. I’ve been in St. Pete for about 2 years and do a lot of fly fishing. I’ve owned a ton of boats in the 20’ range, but I’ve started to get back into fly fishing and wanted something that can get skinny and is easily launched and handled alone. I recently picked up a 15’ Peenoe (Gheenoe classic knockoff) and started building it. I’ll be adding a large casting deck along with a rear deck and polling platform. I’m currently rebuilding a 1974 Evinrude 9.9 to push it along. Shoot me a message if you’re in the area and want to get on the water. I do a lot of wade fishing around Weedon Island as well.










tight lines


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Have fun with your projects and post up some pix when you get it slimed. I caught my first red on fly (a little rat) at Fort De Soto State Park, many many moons ago.


----------



## JT Flatsfishing (Apr 20, 2020)

Welcome!! It's a fun area to live. I'll say this... our redfish are arguably the hardest fish to catch on fly in the state... I believe it. 

I've got a blue hewes bonefisher and launch out of crisp and coffee pot


----------



## StPeteFlyGuy (Apr 27, 2021)

JT Flatsfishing said:


> Welcome!! It's a fun area to live. I'll say this... our redfish are arguably the hardest fish to catch on fly in the state... I believe it.
> 
> I've got a blue hewes bonefisher and launch out of crisp and coffee pot


Nice! I’m about a 5 minute ride from Crisp and launch there pretty often. And yeah, the reds down here are spookier than any fish I’ve ever targeted.


----------



## StPeteFlyGuy (Apr 27, 2021)

Zika said:


> Welcome aboard. Have fun with your projects and post up some pix when you get it slimed. I caught my first red on fly (a little rat) at Fort De Soto State Park, many many moons ago.


De Soto is a blast. I did a lot of kayak fishing out there last year


----------



## ChopstixXx (11 mo ago)

Hey there, im also in the area, quick question, where did you go to get supplies for your build? FGCI, west marine or any recommendations?


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

WE$T Marine. 
Nothing but expensive!


----------



## StPeteFlyGuy (Apr 27, 2021)

ChopstixXx said:


> Hey there, im also in the area, quick question, where did you go to get supplies for your build? FGCI, west marine or any recommendations?


100% FGCI for this build. A gallon of fgci boatyard resin is about $30 less than a gallon of west marine resin. And it’s a much better product. Since they do make the products on site everything from gel coat to honeycomb board are always in stock.


----------



## ChopstixXx (11 mo ago)

StPeteFlyGuy said:


> 100% FGCI for this build. A gallon of fgci boatyard resin is about $30 less than a gallon of west marine resin. And it’s a much better product. Since they do make the products on site everything from gel coat to honeycomb board are always in stock.


Thanks for the quick replies, gonna stop by today. So you chose the boatyard resin and honeycomb as material? Im new to this, sorry. Just want to grab the right things and do the job right, one time. Was thinking 1/4" sheet, laminate, and attach to my floor. Think it'll flex too much? Floor will only be 12"x8' as im keeping the fore and aft bench.


----------



## StPeteFlyGuy (Apr 27, 2021)

ChopstixXx said:


> Thanks for the quick replies, gonna stop by today. So you chose the boatyard resin and honeycomb as material? Im new to this, sorry. Just want to grab the right things and do the job right, one time. Was thinking 1/4" sheet, laminate, and attach to my floor. Think it'll flex too much? Floor will only be 12"x8' as im keeping the fore and aft bench.


I went with 1/2 inch for the floor and 3/4 for the front and rear decks. Probably a bit heavy, but I weigh 210 and I frequently fish with a guy who weighs well north of that. I used Some 1oz glass matting followed by a layer of this




__





Fiberglass, Cloth, 8 oz per sqyd, 60", US Style 2532, 125 yd/roll - 125615


Fiberglass, Cloth, 8 oz per sqyd, 60", US Style 2532, 125 yd/roll




www.fgci.com




For everything. Seams around the deck and hull were filled with longhair bondo. I made braces from strips of glasses honeycomb to support the decks.

like this guy did









Gheenoe Highsider Remodel - FISHCHASEFLIES


Recently, I decided to take on the project of remodeling a 15′ 4″ Gheenoe Highsider, which is basically a micro skiff that looks like an oversized canoe. It has a reverse chine hull, which makes it very stable for its size. I documented the remodeling process and I will try to lay out step by […]




fishchaseflies.com





I used brushable gel coat for the hull exterior and rustoleum topside paint for the interior. I mixed pumice into the topside paint as an anti slip surface for the floor paint as well


----------



## StPeteFlyGuy (Apr 27, 2021)

Almost forgot, I filled in the area under the false floor with 4lb floatation foam and ran a half piece of 3” pvc along the inner keel to run fuel and electrical lines


----------



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

StPeteFlyGuy said:


> Almost forgot, I filled in the area under the false floor with 4lb floatation foam and ran a half piece of 3” pvc along the inner keel to run fuel and electrical lines


Awesome stuff!!


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------

